# Petite female needs help picking mtb



## tdjobe01 (Apr 20, 2009)

at 4'11" and 115#, I need a very small bike. ALso, old shoulder injuries so I cant lift much. There is a santa cruz Blur on ebay i am looking at...but it may still be too big. The smallest frame I can find is a Titus. Problem: I cant find one used, and as a novice should i really spend 2.5K on a frame? Assuming I can afford it. Which I cant. Any advice????


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Shows an XS Motolite frame leftover for a pretty killer price. Don't know what type riding you're looking at, but I found my Motolite to be a great all-round bike (Eastern woods trail riding).
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR289B12-Titus+Motolite+Frame+09.aspx


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

*another shorty*

I'm 4'10" with a 26" standover and no one makes a full suspension frame for lil peeps like me except Titus. I own a XXS titus racer X frame. This bike is extremely responsive. This bike rocks and rides like a dream. Titus is a pricey but if you're little like me you really have no choice in the matter. I had a 99 Titus Racer X before and if it hadn't gotten stolen I would still be riding it. I absolutely love the Titus Racer X geometry and the shocks are so plush. So the price is worth it for me. first I bought the frame then i bought parts for it over a span of six months. it was kinda like my own little layaway plan. i've had my racer x for two years now and i have to say it makes me a better rider. so much better that i started racing because of it. i say think of it as an investment. you invest in the bike and you'll ride it. other than a titus, i say you could get a custom full suspension frame or hardtail. a hardtail would be cheaper but make sure it's steel or titanium. after i had my titus, i bought a custom steel hardtail from true fabrications out of austin. the frame cost about $900. it was all custom geometry and i also built it up buying parts over a few months. i forget that the steel bike is a hardtail all the time. TET cycles can build you a hardtail for about $800 with true temper platinum OS tubing. I'm currently in the market for a ti hardtail and am shopping for one as we speak. I've found that carver bikes will build a custom geometry ti frame for $1100. if you don't want to do what i did for parts cuz it'll take months, buy a build kit. i've found cheap build kits on the internet. good luck on your search. d


----------



## laserlass (Aug 7, 2006)

tdjobe01 said:


> at 4'11" and 115#, I need a very small bike. ALso, old shoulder injuries so I cant lift much. There is a santa cruz Blur on ebay i am looking at...but it may still be too big. The smallest frame I can find is a Titus. Problem: I cant find one used, and as a novice should i really spend 2.5K on a frame? Assuming I can afford it. Which I cant. Any advice????


Hi,

Pivot cycles makes two full suspension bikes for smaller riders. The XXS Mach 4 has a 20.8 inch effective top tube and a 25.2 inch standover, the XS Mach 4 has a 22.3 inch effective top tube and a 26 inch standover. These are 4 inch full suspension bikes. The 5.5 inch travel Mach 5 comes in an XS size with a 21.5 inch effective top tube and a 27.75 inch standover.

I have a 2010 XS Mach 5 and it is an incredible handling bike The frames retail for about 2K but the investment is worth it in terms of having a bike that fits you and is incredibly well-made.

Hope this helps.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeti also makes the 575 in an XS....


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, 
my wife's riding XS Motolite (ML1) with 140mm Manitou Minute IT and is the same high-4.11/100lbs - standover with that fork is 67cm at the lowest place - in front of the saddle, but if you lower it the nose will push you ahead where the standover is 71cm - at the vertical point passing trough the middle of the shock, and in the middle of ETT standover is 75cm. АМ frames like Safire or Ventana X5 has more inclined top tube and standover is lower at the middle of ETT/TT. I can post some pictures if you want.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

If you wanted something small, and cheaper, have you thought about going to a youth (24" wheel) bike? http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2010&Brand=Scott&Model=Spark+RC+JR&Type=bike
It's a Scott Spark RC JR 24. Has good components for a beginner at around $1000.

I know it's not a girly and women specific bike, but some girls want to ride what the boys do.


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

*TT lengths*

other than the standover, make sure you pay attention to the TT length too. my arm length is 17" and i needed a TT around 20". even with that i use a 50mm stem. you don't want to be over stretched. it makes it hard to manuveur and also puts alot of stress on your back


----------



## nowshon (Aug 28, 2008)

My stepson is 4'9" and rides a Santa Cruz Blur XC in size XS. They don't make them anymore but I see there's on listed on Ebay now.


----------



## nowshon (Aug 28, 2008)

My stepson is 4'9" and rides a Santa Cruz Blur XC in size XS. They don't make them anymore but I see there's on listed on Ebay now; perhaps that's the one your looking at...


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

here's geometry for XS Blur http://www.santacruzmtb.com/blurxc/index.php?geometry=1&x=-5 but it's made for 100mm fork - you can see in FAQ section.
here's how it looks:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3465222657


----------



## Wylie (Mar 19, 2007)

My friend who is 4'11" just got the Kona Lisa hardtail in a 14" frame and loves it (her other bikes are also XS sized, a Transition Syren and Giant Glory). If you are newer to the sport, I'd recommend going that route to find something you like and build your skillset without breaking the bank. The majority of the bikes mentioned above (Santa Cruz Blur, Titus, Yeti) are much more expensive and not necessarily something you'd need as a novice rider. If you find a less expensive bike that really fits and find you're truly falling in love with the sport, then upgrade-itis will take over eventually and you'll get to enjoy saving up for one of those blingier bikes.


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

This looks like a good deal (if the reserve isn't to high) sorry it only has an hour left

http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Titus-FTM-XS_W0QQitemZ190352075666QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMountain_Bikes?hash


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Since it hasn't been mentioned yet, Jamis makes hardtails down to 12" frames and FS down to 13" sizes.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

The Yeti AS-R XXS has a 20" top tube.


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

> Since it hasn't been mentioned yet, Jamis makes hardtails down to 12" frames and FS down to 13" sizes.


I also agree, getting a hardtail may be a better option for a smaller rider. Dualies sometimes can't be offered in smaller sizes in order to accommodate rear suspension parts like shocks and pivots.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

The myka is good


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

*just because we're small???*



nony said:


> I also agree, getting a hardtail may be a better option for a smaller rider. Dualies sometimes can't be offered in smaller sizes in order to accommodate rear suspension parts like shocks and pivots.


Just because we're small doesn't mean we need a hardtail. I'm 5' and 115# and I found the small Trek fuel ex 8 wsd fits me well. The TT length is a lot shorter (aka easier on your shoulders) and the standover was alright. When I was shopping around some one finally pointed out to me that the standover isn't a huge deal because it's so rare to ever stand directly over your bike with both feet flat on the ground.

Another misconception is that the seat height should be higher than the bar height. If you've got shoulder problems or back problems this is backwards

There are even vertically challenged gals riding FS 29-ers. I'm one of them.

I wish you luck in your search and many happy dirt days.


----------



## yagimax (Mar 18, 2005)

How about a Santa Cruz Juliana.My wife is a bit taller, and she loves her small bike.


----------



## tdjobe01 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Found A Frame!*

thanks for all the input, I found a XXS Racer X frame. Cant WAIT!!!


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

I saw another competitor today: http://fr.cannondale.com/bikes/10/CE/model-0VTW.html - 53cm ETT


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

*replacing the titus*



laserlass said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pivot cycles makes two full suspension bikes for smaller riders. The XXS Mach 4 has a 20.8 inch effective top tube and a 25.2 inch standover, the XS Mach 4 has a 22.3 inch effective top tube and a 26 inch standover. These are 4 inch full suspension bikes. The 5.5 inch travel Mach 5 comes in an XS size with a 21.5 inch effective top tube and a 27.75 inch standover.
> 
> ...


from this thread, i discovered that pivot cycles makes bikes that fit me. i've always owned a titus. 2 in fact. i've since abandoned the idea of getting a Ti HT and went ahead and purchased a Pivot Mach 4 XXS this morning! It's been shipped to me right now! I'm stoked!  i'm moving all my components over from my titus and the mach 4 should be ready before race season. I'm not sure what i'm going to do with my titus racer x. i'm a little attached to it. i might put some spare parts on it and get my little brother to ride it.

tdjobe01, do you have pics of the titus built up?


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

can you post picture of xxs Mach 4 when it's done, I searched but didn't found.
Congrats for the great bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

*xxs pivot mach 4*

I will. i just ordered it this morning. it should be in next week and i'll be building it ASAP


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

tdjobe01 said:


> thanks for all the input, I found a XXS Racer X frame. Cant WAIT!!!


 Here's mine I love it.


----------

